# Interurban & Streetcars Cars on the Cheap?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

If in theory, I could cobble together Interurban cars for say, $120 or less per car (not including shipping costs), would that be reasonable. Here's what would be put together, in theory:

"Cincinnati Curved Side" cars: ~ $100 or so...

"Jewett Combine" cars: ~ $110 or so...

"IRR Lightweights" or equivalent cars: $110 or so...

"(Descent) Brill Double Truck" cars: ~ $110 or so...

"(Descent) PCC" cars: ~ $110 or so...

"Custom Parlor-Observation" Cars (motorized): ~ Less than $80 or so...

Does this sound like a good deal?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some HO electric traction cars on your list are going to be difficult to find.
So, the price is going to be high when you do. There are quite a few
scratch built O gauge traction cars that come on the market from
time to time. Those would include the curve side and Jewett cars.

However, HO PCCs, Kawasaki LRVs and Peter Witt streetcars are selling for
around 100.00 each on line. DCC extra.

Have you tried Google for the various cars?

If you are an electric traction fan there are several clubs
around the country that would have more information.
I'm a member of one here in Florida.

Don


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually found the parts. The bodies for the parlor cars are already on hand. I'm just wondering if I should go through. The Folks are okay with it, it's a matter of do it now or not? By the way, did you ever send me that info Don?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

trainguru said:


> I actually found the parts. The bodies for the parlor cars are already on hand. I'm just wondering if I should go through. The Folks are okay with it, it's a matter of do it now or not? By the way, did you ever send me that info Don?


Think I sent it some time back. But here is the email address of the man
you want to contact: [email protected]. It is the Electric Railway clubs of
Florida. Anyone with an interest in electric traction is invited to join.

For $10.00 a year membership you get daily email postings about electric
traction in the U.S. and around the world. You also get a quarterly printed
newsletter with articles and pictures about various present and past streetcar, subway,
interurban and elevated rail systems. You also may attend monthly club
meetings at various member's homes around Central Florida.

Most of the members have layouts featuring streetcars and light rail systems in
various gauges some built from scratch.

Don


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Don.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So proceeding on, does anybody know about the Brandywine Traction Co. layout in MR from the 1970's?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You want Brandywine, you get Brandywine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXif2E7bH2A



Don


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

This was very interesting, but does anybody know about the article series from Model Railroader about 1975/1976. That layout is quite different from the article series. Also, how much do the Walthers North Shore cars run on Ebay these days?


----------



## Cordicron (Apr 28, 2014)

The Brandywine Transit layout from Model Railroader no longer exists. Walt Olsen, the modeler and author cut it up and gave pieces of it away. I visited his home when he was constructing it in the early 1970s and it was magnificent. I shot some slides of it at the time but unfortunately have not been able to locate the slides. Walt has been in poor health and is no longer modeling. I'll see if I can get in touch with him and let him know of the interest in the MR Brandywine layout here.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you. This is amazing; I've been trying to get the old issues for about a year now- I have the first few, and the last few, but to actually have a chance to get in touch with Mr. Olsen- you just made my week! -


----------



## Cordicron (Apr 28, 2014)

I heard from Walt and he agreed to correspond with you. PM me with your email address and I'll pass it along to him. He does not wish to join any forums where he has to register due to an identity theft incident he had recently.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Cordicron, you're going to have to post in a few more threads on the forum. You're not allowed to receive messages until you have like 10 posts or something like that. The message is ready to go. Thank you for this opportunity sir. I am in your debt.


----------



## Cordicron (Apr 28, 2014)

Since I cannot access private messages yet, I suggest you contact Walt at YouTube. You should be able to subscribe to his channel and then send him a personal message. Mention that you are the one I mentioned in my message to him. His channel name is Walter Olsen. Let me know if this works and if it doesn't I'll figure something else out.


----------



## Cordicron (Apr 28, 2014)

Apparently I can now access private messages, the link to it appeared this morning after I commented about the Birney safety car. So if you can send me your email I'll forward it onto Walt.


----------

